# working on my wet dry - please post your pics



## jfly (Feb 17, 2009)

this is my first attempt... so would anyone be ever so nice as to take and upload detailed pics of their pvc piping and sump.. the more the merrier.. thanks so much :fish:


----------



## jfly (Feb 17, 2009)

geez guys somebody post a pic already!!! :?


----------



## LowCel (Apr 6, 2004)

Here's mine.



























This shows some of my plumbing.











































Mine is a little more complex than most though.


----------



## JALOOS (Sep 6, 2008)

LowCel said:


> Here's mine.


And a nice setup at that.

:thumb:


----------



## KaiserSousay (Nov 2, 2008)

Thought after complex, we should see simple


----------



## phillyb (Apr 1, 2009)

Now that is interesting. Those are rubbermaid containers? More pics, I like this DIY stuff. Subscribed.


----------



## Hoosier Tank (May 8, 2007)

Since you showed an intrest in the DIY rubbermaid totes Here is mineâ€¦ The build is posted here Cheap wet/dry sump


----------



## LowCel (Apr 6, 2004)

KaiserSousay said:


> Thought after complex, we should see simple


Very nice!

Just a simple tip for the DIY tubs. Since they sometimes have a problem with bowing there is a relatively easy fix to add some stability. If you take the lid to the tote and cut out the area that you need and then put it back on the top of the tote it will help keep everyting in one place and reduce the risk of a flood. It is a relatively low risk but why not have some free insurance.


----------



## jfly (Feb 17, 2009)

wow guys amazing.. i do have a 30 gallon that i will be using.. my main questions are about overlow. and intake whether home made or bought. these pics are great.. everyone should post theirs.. soo informative. rubbermaids are a show of sheer ingenuity and beautiful simplicity... amazing.. any info on helping me about my biggest concern.. i would like to see levels for the return pump and intake=overflow.. i dont want water in my floor if overflow .. my other concern is priming info is appreciated.

1.overflow box or homemade intake pic
2.level at which return pump sits.. thanks so much    =D>


----------



## Charlutz (Mar 13, 2006)




----------



## phillyb (Apr 1, 2009)

I love the drawers. I bet that makes cleaning insanely nice.


----------



## Tai95 (Feb 4, 2006)

I was going to post pictures of my wet dry, but it's basically the same as LowCel's set up. Instead of being a 75gal tank though it's only a 30gal. I also have a few more baffles and I have a drip tray instead of his spray bar contraption.

There really is no wrong way of making one. It all depends on what you have to use.


----------



## jfly (Feb 17, 2009)

pics with overflow would be appreciated thanks soo much.. i will turn this into a diy post when i get it all together


----------

